# Suche eine nette Gilde



## MoreZZo (21. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
so langsam packt mich wieder das Fieber WoW zu spielen. Zuletzt online war ich vor einem Jahr. Leider konnte ich die neuen Raids von WoD nicht abschließen, aber auch irgendwie gut, denn dadurch habe ich einen Grund zurück zu kommen. Da meine aktuelle Gilde tot ist, suche ich eine neue.

Zu euch:
- aktiv
- nett, lustig, freundlich
- Spaß steht über Erfolg (heißt aber nicht, dass man nichts erreichen möchte)
- Alterschnitt 20+

 

Zu mir:
- lustiger, netter Zeitgenosse (allerdings muss ich erstmal auftauen)
- bin aktiv (meist ab 19:30, Mittwoch ab 17:30 + Sonntags geht noch eher)

- 24 Jahre

- Wohnhaft in NRW

- PVE & PVP-interessiert

 

Ich suche eine Truppe, mit der man Spaß hat. Die Leute sollten sich gegenseitig helfen. Also das Wohl der Gilde im Auge haben. Falls man Wiped nicht sofort in Geflame ausbricht.

 

Hier ist mal mein Char: http://eu.battle.net...ar/Tivco/simple

 

 

Aktuell spiele ich auf Anub'arak / Dalvengyr / Frostmourne / Nazjatar / Zuluhed.

Fraktionswechsel + Serverwechsel sind machbar, aber sollten sich lohnen. 

 

Addet mich unter morezzo #2638


----------

